# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  новый

## jhawn1

Как мой русский?  
Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Джустин Хан. Я живу в пинвилле. Я - саксафоднка.   Jhawn1@lsu.edu.

----------


## jhawn1

*саксафонист.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Какая прелесть читать ваши предложения! Всё правильно! Молодец!  ::

----------


## Darobat

Добро пожаловать на форум!  Ешь много луков.

----------


## jhawn1

Спасибо.

----------


## Indra

Привет,* jhawn1*. Расскажи о себе больше.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Добро пожаловать на форум! Ешь много *луков*

 лука 
лук is an uncount noun in Russian  *kalinka_vinnie* и ты молодец   ::

----------


## saibot

> Добро пожаловать на форум! Ешь много *луков*   лука 
> лук is an uncount noun in Russian  *kalinka_vinnie* и ты молодец

 Could you say "много луковиц"?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous     
> 			
> 				Добро пожаловать на форум! Ешь много *луков*   лука 
> лук is an uncount noun in Russian  *kalinka_vinnie* и ты молодец     Could you say "много луковиц"?

 Yes, you can, but there's a little difference.
Compare:
Ешь много лука - Ешь много луковиц
Ешь много хлеба - Ешь много буханок
Пей много молока - Пей много пакетов молока
Пей много пива - Пей много бутылок пива. 
I think "Ешь много лука" is much better.

----------


## Darobat

> Добро пожаловать на форум! Ешь много *луков*   лука 
> лук is an uncount noun in Russian  *kalinka_vinnie* и ты молодец

 What's an uncount noun?  Just one that is never used in the plural?

----------


## saibot

English equivalents would be things like deer, moose, beer, etc.

----------


## Darobat

Ahhh, makes sense.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> English equivalents would be things like deer, moose, beer, etc.

 You should study English grammar more carefully. The words you gave (except beer) are regarded as countable nouns in English. They are just always plural. What's more, moose can be both singular and plural. Beer is a uncountable noun. But you can sometimes use it as if it isn't. For example,
-I'd like two beers please. 
Therefore, лук can be seen as an uncount noun - that's to say, you can't use it in the plural. 
Луковица is just one object. Лук is onions in general.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> English equivalents would be things like deer, moose, beer, etc.
> 			
> 		  You should study English grammar more carefully.

 Saibot just got *PWN3D*   

> The words you gave (except beer) are regarded as countable nouns in English. They are just always plural. What's more, moose can be both singular and plural. Beer is a uncountable noun. But you can sometimes use it as if it isn't. For example,
> -I'd like two beers please.

 A better example for english uncountable nouns is: water.
You can't say five water, it doesn't make sense.

----------


## saibot

> Saibot just got PWN3D

 I did   ::   
But, it was a good pwning.  I learned something.  Thanks red!   ::  
So then things like love, hate, anger, fear would be better examples?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Yes, but there is a difference between: 
Water, beer, paper, string 
and 
Love, hate, fear, bad breath 
The first group are physical uncountable nouns the second group are abstract uncountable nouns.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Yes, but there is a difference between: 
> Water, beer, paper, string 
> and 
> Love, hate, fear, bad breath 
> The first group are physical uncountable nouns the second group are abstract uncountable nouns.

 What's about "I have many fears?"

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Hmm... good point... maybe fear is a countable noun after all... 
I have only two fears, death and falling into the toilet. 
You are right. Fear is a countable noun. Saibot, please revise your list   ::

----------


## saibot

> Hmm... good point... maybe fear is a countable noun after all... 
> I have only two fears, death and falling into the toilet. 
> You are right. Fear is a countable noun. Saibot, please revise your list

 Gawd!  Can I never win?   ::

----------


## saibot

Here...I found some uncountable nouns on a website  http://www.edufind.com/english/grammar/NOUNS3.cfm   

> money, furniture, happiness, sadness, research, evidence, safety, beauty, knowledge, anger, fear, love, tea, sugar, water, air, rice

----------


## Vesh

Э-э, народ! Это раздел "In Russian ONLY". 
Можно сказать: "Ешь много луковиц", - этo правильно грамматически, но звучит ненатурально, так не говорят.

----------


## Vadim84

> *сакс*а*фонист.

 А почему никто до сих пор не исправил? Здесь нет грамотных людей?  ::  
сакс*о*фонист

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> А почему никто до сих пор не исправил? Здесь нет грамотных людей?

 Наш грамотный человек уехал на отпуск.

----------


## Darobat

Потому что я не заметил.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Vadim84  А почему никто до сих пор не исправил? Здесь нет грамотных людей?    Наш грамотный человек уехал на отпуск.

 В отпуск.

----------


## net surfer

Интересно, а кто это "наш грамотный человек"? *kalinka_vinnie*, а?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ведь ты не знаешь?

----------


## net surfer

Maybe разве not ведь - "Разве ты не знаешь"?
If so - неа, понятия не имею. Вроде тут никто не говорил что в отпуск собирается. 
У тебя там чё по подбородку кровь чтоль стекает? Не нашего ли грамотного человека?

----------


## adoc

> Gawd!  Can I never win?

 Have five beers and drown your sorrows.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Maybe разве not ведь - "Разве ты не знаешь"?
> If so - неа, понятия не имею. Вроде тут никто не говорил что в отпуск собирается. 
> У тебя там чё по подбородку кровь чтоль стекает? Не нашего ли грамотного человека?

 Что, я похож на грамотного человека?   ::   
Ты разве не ехал в отпуск?   ::

----------


## net surfer

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Maybe разве not ведь - "Разве ты не знаешь"?
> If so - неа, понятия не имею. Вроде тут никто не говорил что в отпуск собирается. 
> У тебя там чё по подбородку кровь чтоль стекает? Не нашего ли грамотного человека?

 Что, я похож на грамотного человека?  :lol:[/quote:2j5utwgx]
Ты? LOL конечно нет :D
Я думаю что ты убил нашего грамотного человека, выпил его кровь, а нам говоришь что он вроде как в отпуск уехал. *vampire_vinnie!*   

> Ты разве не ехал в отпуск?  :wink:

 Нее, я в командировке был :)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

командировка, это почти как отпуск. Уезжаешь куда-нибудь новое, и ходишь в ресторан. Это же отдыха!!! 
ЗЫ, я не ем людей. Ну, не больших.

----------


## net surfer

Иногда как отпуск, иногда нет. В этот раз на отпуск не было похоже. 
PS: Детей чтоль ешь? :o

----------


## ReDSanchous

Или, что ещё хуже, карликов...    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Milanya1

> A better example for english uncountable nouns is: water.
> You can't say five water, it doesn't make sense.

 In Russian plural воды can be acceptable in certain 
circumstances. 
Тургенев  "Вешние воды"

----------


## net surfer

Another example - "отошли воды".

----------


## Rtyom

Не зная броды не суйся в воды!  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Я живу в пинвилле.

 Я живу в Пинвилле. 
В русском языке имена собственные пишутся с большой буквы. (В прочем, как и в английском)    

> Джустин Хан

 я не уверен, но если это Justin, то на русском это имя чаще произносится как Джастин. Но это прерогатива обладателя имени, конечно.

----------


## kwatts59

> Hmm... good point... maybe fear is a countable noun after all... 
> I have only two fears, death and falling into the toilet. 
> You are right. Fear is a countable noun. Saibot, please revise your list

 Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted.
- Albert Einstein (1879-1955)

----------

